# JSF nur für die präsentation verwenden?



## ruutaiokwu (10. Dez 2010)

hallo zusammen,

irgendwie passt mir jsf nicht zu 100%, vor allem was den controller-teil betrifft; nun kam mir die idee, jsf nur in form vom xhtml ("facelets") für die präsentation zu verwenden. sprich: ein "normales" serlvet ist der einstiegspunkt der anwendung, welches einen request dispatch auf eine jsf/xhtml/facelet-seite macht. meine ersten versuche waren schon erfolgreich, die objekte welche auf servlet-seite per setAttribute(Object) gesetzt wurden, lassen sich in der jsf-seite über den request-scope holen. habe das mit listen und maps versucht, und anschliessend jsf-iteration-tags verwendet... scheint, zumindest bis jetzt, zu klappen...

...oder bin ich möglicherweise total auf dem holzweg, wenn ich jsf auf diese art einsetze?


grüsse, jan


----------



## SlaterB (10. Dez 2010)

ich nutze die Gelegenheit auf ein Framework namens Seam hinzuweisen, 
dort wird JSF auch nur zur Präsentation eingesetzt, ist ansonsten als zu sperrig angesehen,

vielleicht was für dich


----------



## thommy.s (11. Dez 2010)

...ja, JSF ist für die Präsentationsschicht vorgesehen und für diese Zwecke optimiert, und für sonst nix


----------



## pherin (12. Dez 2010)

Ich verwende beispielsweise JSF in Verbindung mit Spring. Dabei verwende ich für die Navigation entweder "normale" Links, die ohne eine navigations-konfiguration auskommen und für den Rest Spring Web-Flow, das sich sehr toll mit JSF verbinden lässt. Die genauen Schritte dazu werden direkt in der Referenz-Dokumentation behandelt


----------



## ruutaiokwu (8. Feb 2011)

soooooo einfach scheint's nicht zu sein: http://www.java-forum.org/web-tier/113315-action-attribut-jsf-h-form-tag-ueberschreiben.html


grüsse, jan


----------

